# self employed health insurance



## beastmaster (Feb 19, 2011)

I've been doing more and more contract work and no longer have that protection of workman's comp. Is there a kind of insurance that would cover me for work related injurys? 
As it is now if I got really sick I'd just have to curl up and die. But I would like some thing in case of a catastrophic accident at work. I got poison oak and it cost me 400.00. 
I live in Calif. what does or how does a self employed person protect them self's? I understand workers comp. 
I like an idea before I talk to an agent so I know sort of what I'm talking about. Thanks. Beastmaster


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey Beast, Have you talked to Olgilvy Hill?
Jeff

Ogilvy Hill Insurance - Newbury Park, CA - Insurance Agent in Newbury Park, California


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 20, 2011)

2 different animals

1. Health insurance. It pays your doctor/medical bills if/when you get sick. Doesn't matter when or where you get sick.

2. Disability insurance. It replaces your income so you can pay for food and stuff. 


Talk with a good insurance agent. You might have some trouble getting the disability insurance if you are in the tree business. With health insurance, you ought to have several choices and the price will depend on how much coverage you want to buy. The lowest premium policies will have higher deductibles and require you to pay more of the bill. If you don't "use" health care very much you can really save some money on premiums. 

Disclaimer. I have no idea what things are like in your state, but I would hope things would be somewhat as I described.


----------



## mpatch (Feb 23, 2011)

Get major medical (5K-10K deduct.) and disability, that's what I had. Cost me about 2K a year if I remember correctly.


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't know what kind of disability you guys are getting? I checked on it a couple times and from what I've been told you pretty much have to be totaly incapacitated to receive any benefits at all. Like lose both arms or legs, half a brain or something. In that case you'd probably be on medicare anyways?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 24, 2011)

Toddppm said:


> I don't know what kind of disability you guys are getting? I checked on it a couple times and from what I've been told you pretty much have to be totaly incapacitated to receive any benefits at all. Like lose both arms or legs, half a brain or something. In that case you'd probably be on medicare anyways?



Yup! And then you are banned to the 'Off Topic' forum!
Jeff :msp_biggrin:


----------



## husabud (Feb 24, 2011)

Here in Mass I have had good luck getting involved with a small business group. They have larger numbers so you get a better deal on all types of ins. Good luck though, I know Cal is like a different country compared to here and visa-versa.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 24, 2011)

husabud said:


> I know Cal is like a different country compared to here and visa-versa.


 
Yup, Love it or leave it! Or, love it and wish you could leave it. Love it and deal with it, deal with it and find out you Love it.
Jeff


----------

